# Juve - Lazio: Supercoppa 2017. 13 agosto ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (10 Agosto 2017)

Juventus - Lazio: Supercoppa Italiana 2017. Si gioca domenica 13 agosto 2017 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma. E' partita secca.

Dove vedere Juventus - Lazio in tv?

Diretta in chiaro su Rai 1 a partire dalle ore 20:45.

Seguiranno news, informazioni e commenti.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (10 Agosto 2017)

Speriamo in una bella partita maschia, a farsi male


----------



## emamilan99 (10 Agosto 2017)

La lazio si scanserà come sempre. Farà finta di impegnarsi per poi perdere malamente.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Agosto 2017)

Io fossi la Juve starei monto attenta , hanno perso Bonucci che faceva da solo un 30% per carattere e " difesa" . 

Segnatevi , questo anno sarà il primo del declino juventino .


----------



## mandraghe (10 Agosto 2017)

L'arbitro sarà Massa, quello del rigore di De Sciglio allo stadium. Giustamente è stato premiato per il buon lavoro svolto.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Agosto 2017)

Trofeo già assegnato, la Lazio ha perso Biglia e non ha preso nessuno di forte


----------



## sacchino (10 Agosto 2017)

Speriamo che la VAR funzioni


----------



## Crox93 (10 Agosto 2017)

Vittoria facile da parte del cancro del calcio.

Dello sport*


----------



## rot-schwarz (10 Agosto 2017)

mio fratello juventino dice che quest'anno non vinceranno niente.. e se lo dice lui..


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io fossi la Juve starei monto attenta , hanno perso Bonucci che faceva da solo un 30% per carattere e " difesa" .
> 
> Segnatevi , questo anno sarà il primo del declino juventino .



Eccà là...la previsione nefasta.......

quest'anno faranno il triplete adesso!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io fossi la Juve starei monto attenta , hanno perso Bonucci che faceva da solo un 30% per carattere e " difesa" .
> 
> Segnatevi , questo anno *sarà il primo del declino juventino* .


Ma il campionato lo vinceranno loro lo stesso.


----------



## Black (11 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io fossi la Juve starei monto attenta , hanno perso Bonucci che faceva da solo un 30% per carattere e " difesa" .
> 
> Segnatevi , questo anno sarà il primo del declino juventino .



anch'io ne sono convinto. La BBC era la prima forza dei ladri, tanto più in Italia. Gli altri 2 sono in netta fase calante e i sostituti non all'altezza. 
Magari lo scudo lo vinceranno lo stesso, ma sarà sempre meno facile con loro dato che non se la vedranno solo con Rometta e Napoli e i loro presidenti interessati a fare plusvalenze e a vendere i loro big.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Agosto 2017)

Prima li asfaltano e poi si prendono keita


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Agosto 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> anch'io ne sono convinto. La BBC era la prima forza dei ladri, tanto più in Italia. Gli altri 2 sono in netta fase calante e i sostituti non all'altezza.
> Magari lo scudo lo vinceranno lo stesso, ma sarà sempre meno facile con loro dato che non se la vedranno solo con Rometta e Napoli e i loro presidenti interessati a fare plusvalenze e a vendere i loro big.



Per me quasi sembra un cambio di paradigma juventino. I loro successi sono nati grazie ad una grande difesa con un attacco migliorato da anno in anno, pero la base e sempre rimasta la difesa. Con questo modello in Europa non hanno vinto.

Ora stanno indebolendo notevolmente la difesa (Szczesny per il dopo-Buffon, Chiellini e Barzagli in fase calante, Benatia sempre rotto, Rugani non all'altezza, De Sciglio in rosa) mentre puntano a rafforzare il loro attacco con giocatori bravi a saltare l'uomo come Costs e Keita. Pare quasi che sitano creando una squadra che ha la sua forza piu nel attacco che nella difesa per vincere in Europa perche puoi avere la migliore difesa del calcio moderna, ma i talenti del tipo Griezmann, Ronaldo, Neymar, Messi ecc. prima o poi la buttano dentro. Concetto che pero e totalmente contrario alla filosofia calcistica di Allegri. 

Credo si possa giudicare la direzione della Juventus meglio a mercato chiuso. Se infatti prendono Cancelo e Manolas allora il livello difensivo resta altissimo.


Comunque: Il Scudetto lo vincono in ogni caso. Il progetto Roma non mi convince e la piazza si fara sentire, il Napoli non regge il confronto, noi non siamo pronto e del Inter nemmeno voglio parlarne. Pero sara il primo anno dove la Juve finira in parita qualcha partita che avrebbe vinto nei ultimi anni.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Agosto 2017)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Speriamo che la VAR funzioni



Ufficiale: niente VAR in Supercoppa


----------



## sacchino (11 Agosto 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ufficiale: niente VAR in Supercoppa



Primo furto, anzi no secondo il primo è Massa arbitro


----------



## emamilan99 (11 Agosto 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> La lazio si scanserà come sempre. Farà finta di impegnarsi per poi perdere malamente.



.


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Agosto 2017)

Intanto Bernardeschi e il secondo portiere della Juventus salteranno la Supercoppa. I loro contratti non risultano ancora depositati. 

E con noi hanno montato un casino per Biglia e Bonucci....

EDIT: aggiunti alla lista dei contratti depositati proprio oggi e regolarmente convocati... comunque hanno aspettato l'ultimo giorno disponibile (era proprio l'11 agosto)


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (12 Agosto 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Intanto Bernardeschi e il secondo portiere della Juventus salteranno la Supercoppa. I loro contratti non risultano ancora depositati.
> 
> E con noi hanno montato un casino per Biglia e Bonucci....



Giustamente, visto che oltre a non esistere i fantasmi cinesi sono anche dei poveracci!


----------



## 7vinte (13 Agosto 2017)

Forza Lazio. Per i gobbi una sconfitta adesso sarebbe un duro colpo.
Nel cielo biancazzurro brilla una stella...


----------



## 7vinte (13 Agosto 2017)

*Probabili formazioni per il corriere dello Sport
Juve:
4-2-3-1:Buffon;Lichtsteiner,Chiellini,Barzagli,Alex Sandro;Pjanic,Marchisio;Cuadrado,Dybala,Mandzukic;Higuain (+Massa)
Lazio:
3-5-1-1:Strakosha;Wallace,De Vrij,Radu;Basta,Parolo,Lucas Leiva,Luis Alberto,Lulic;Milinkovic-Savic;Immobile*


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (13 Agosto 2017)

Forza Lazio!

ahahaha + Massa...


----------



## Moffus98 (13 Agosto 2017)

Forza Lazio!!


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Agosto 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni per il corriere dello Sport
> Juve:
> 4-2-3-1:Buffon;Lichtsteiner,Chiellini,Barzagli,Alex Sandro;Pjanic,Marchisio;Cuadrado,Dybala,Mandzukic;Higuain (+Massa)
> Lazio:
> 3-5-1-1:Strakosha;Wallace,De Vrij,Radu;Basta,Parolo,Lucas Leiva,Luis Alberto,Lulic;Milinkovic-Savic;Immobile*



Il più Massa mi ha steso

Non c'e partita cmq


----------



## Raryof (13 Agosto 2017)

Perché non c'è la VAR? hanno preso paura guardando la nostra partita col Betis?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Agosto 2017)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Speriamo che la VAR funzioni


ma scherzi.. per togliere il trofeo iniziale alla Rube
la Var non c'è 


mandraghe ha scritto:


> L'arbitro sarà Massa, quello del rigore di De Sciglio allo stadium. Giustamente è stato premiato per il buon lavoro svolto.


in effetti ci voleva un Top Player


----------



## Dany20 (13 Agosto 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni per il corriere dello Sport
> Juve:
> 4-2-3-1:Buffon;Lichtsteiner,Chiellini,Barzagli,Alex Sandro;Pjanic,Marchisio;Cuadrado,Dybala,Mandzukic;Higuain (+Massa)
> Lazio:
> 3-5-1-1:Strakosha;Wallace,De Vrij,Radu;Basta,Parolo,Lucas Leiva,Luis Alberto,Lulic;Milinkovic-Savic;Immobile*


Vediamo sto Lucas Leiva. Ma sicuramente l'assenza di Biglia si farà sentire.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Agosto 2017)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Speriamo che la VAR funzioni





7vinte ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni per il corriere dello Sport
> Juve:
> 4-2-3-1:Buffon;Lichtsteiner,Chiellini,Barzagli,Alex Sandro;Pjanic,Marchisio;Cuadrado,Dybala,Mandzukic;Higuain (+Massa)
> Lazio:
> 3-5-1-1:Strakosha;Wallace,De Vrij,Radu;Basta,Parolo,Lucas Leiva,Luis Alberto,Lulic;Milinkovic-Savic;Immobile*




ovviamente gli assistenti sono complessi nel pacchetto..
e specifico meglio.. ruberanno anche quest'anno.. anche se con la VAR spero finisca questo squallore 
xkè sono 6 anni che rubano in Italia e si umiliano in Europa


----------



## Djici (13 Agosto 2017)

Perché niente Var?


----------



## 7vinte (13 Agosto 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Perché niente Var?



Per far vincere la juve


----------



## Djici (13 Agosto 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Per far vincere la juve



Questo è il vero motivo ma io volevo conoscere quello ufficiale.


----------



## Solo (13 Agosto 2017)

Primo trofeo stagionale per i gobbi...

3-1 Juve.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Agosto 2017)

Allegri però non mi schiera il fenomeno de sciglio


----------



## Raryof (13 Agosto 2017)

Chi succederà al Giannino detentore del trofeo....................


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Agosto 2017)

Stracoscia uscirà sfinito temo


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Agosto 2017)

Parolo è in tutto e per tutto il Poli della Lazio. Ha pure il numero 16


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (13 Agosto 2017)

Che ladri di melma... Neanche ammonito Pjanic...


----------



## Raryof (13 Agosto 2017)

In difesa la Juve non ha palleggiatori, se pressati i vari Chiellini Barzagli Benatia vanno in crisi totale.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Agosto 2017)

Io spero vinca bene la Juve, almeno si credono ancora competittivi e magari prendono solo il centrocampista.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Agosto 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io spero vinca bene la Juve, almeno si credono ancora competittivi e magari prendono solo il centrocampista.



Cioè rinunciano a Keita se stravincono?


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Agosto 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Cioè rinunciano a Keita se stravincono?



Non pensavo a Keità ma magari ad un altro difensore.

(Keità penso vada da loro il prossimo anno)


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (13 Agosto 2017)

A parti invertite, la lazio sarebbe in 10 e si sarebbe sentita fischiare un rigore contro...


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Agosto 2017)

Cuadrado cesso cosmico


----------



## tonilovin93 (13 Agosto 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Cuadrado cesso cosmico



Concordo.. E qualcuno lo voleva da noi..


----------



## Raryof (13 Agosto 2017)

Ancora problemi per la Juve in fase d'impostazione..


----------



## Raryof (13 Agosto 2017)

Rigore Lazio, difesa Juve imbarazzante


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Agosto 2017)

Era rosso


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Agosto 2017)

Ma come non è rosso questo?


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (13 Agosto 2017)

Nessun problema senza Bonucci... Era scarso, faceva tutto il fenomeno chiellini...


----------



## Raryof (13 Agosto 2017)

E 1, ci stava il rosso per Buffon


----------



## Raryof (13 Agosto 2017)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Nessun problema senza Bonucci... Era scarso, faceva tutto il fenomeno chiellini...



Sì ma li hanno presi in mezzo come niente proprio, Bonucci manca eccome!!


----------



## alcyppa (13 Agosto 2017)

Hahaha solo il giallo per Buffon.

Imbarazzante con sti arbitri


----------



## Hellscream (13 Agosto 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Ma come non è rosso questo?



Capiscili, loro sono la _storia di s.vittore_ come dice il loro inno...


----------



## 7vinte (13 Agosto 2017)

Goool


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Agosto 2017)

Buffon non poteva prendere la palla ed è andato sull'uomo. Pensate se poi parava il rigore


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Agosto 2017)

Cosa aveva fatto milinkovic


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Agosto 2017)

Che difesa scarsa


----------



## Raryof (13 Agosto 2017)

Dovevano fare il secondo qui, questi vanno ammazzati quando è possibile.


----------



## Smarx10 (13 Agosto 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Hahaha solo il giallo per Buffon.
> 
> Imbarazzante con sti arbitri



Non esiste più la tripla sanzione. Se danno rigore danno ammonizione.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Agosto 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Che difesa scarsa



Appunto ti dicevo.


----------



## sacchino (13 Agosto 2017)

Ridiamogli Bonucci mi fanno pena


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Agosto 2017)

Che asino sto luigi alberto


----------



## sacchino (13 Agosto 2017)

Si vede il non gioco di Allegri


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Agosto 2017)

La Juve non ce sta a capì 'ncazoz


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (13 Agosto 2017)

Tranquilli gobbi... Ora entra de sciglio e risolve tutto...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Agosto 2017)

Mamma mia, alla fine la rube vincerà anche stasera, ma Allegri sempre più indecente, ridicolizzato dalla Lazio senza Keita, Biglia e F Anderson

Ps Immobile proprio cesso, ha ha una delle leggende metropolitane del forum.


----------



## sacchino (13 Agosto 2017)

Higuain farà il nuovo episodio de la Mummia


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Agosto 2017)

Appena la Lazio cala li ammazzano


----------



## 7vinte (13 Agosto 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Appena la Lazio cala li ammazzano



Purtroppo dovevano fare il 2-0. Basta si e mangiato un gol


----------



## Pivellino (13 Agosto 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ps Immobile proprio cesso, ha ha una delle leggende metropolitane del forum.



Già uno dei mantra dominanti


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Agosto 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Mamma mia, alla fine la rube vincerà anche stasera, ma Allegri sempre più indecente, ridicolizzato dalla Lazio senza Keita, Biglia e F Anderson.



Cosa c'entra Biglia. Allora i gobbi son senza Bonucci


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Agosto 2017)

Lo sapevo Pjanic regista è impresentabile 
come l'anno scorso tra l'altro.. ma qualcuno insiste a metterlo nella carta come soluzione valida 
senza considerare la realtà  il rettangolo di gioco parla chiaro ! 

p.s. il gioco la Rube nn l'ha mia avuto..(solo contropiedi da guardare sono penosi.. senza arbitri il nulla)
solo che con Bonucci nn perdevano palla a 2 metri dalla porta
p.p.s. che schifo Massa.. gli sarò rivoltato lo stomaco nell'assegnare il rigore 
il bonus no giallo persiste.. Leo con noi non funziona


----------



## Raryof (13 Agosto 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Purtroppo dovevano fare il 2-0. Basta si e mangiato un gol



Potevano farne 3 facili facili, purtroppo la Juve con un angolo una punizione la pareggerà e poi è in discesa, è un classico quando devono recuperare e trovano la squadra che difende il gol.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Agosto 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Che asino sto luigi alberto



nn sta giocando male.. xo ha preso delle decisioni sbagliate 
se la passava stavano già 2 a 0


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (13 Agosto 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Perché niente Var?



Perché è a discrezione del direttore di gara, quindi con la Juve verrà utilizzata solo quando l'arbitro sarà certo di non danneggiare la Rube, a mo di contentino per i "maliziosi". Il Var è una farsa fatta così e come al solito la Juve sarà quella che ne beneficerà. Hanno già risparmiato un giallo clamoroso a Pjanic dopo 20 minuti. Fallo tattico = giallo sicuro. Poi i soliti Cuadrado e Dybala simulano a non finire. 
Li odio sti ladri, che peraltro giocano solo in contropiede, che sia Chievo, Empoli, Porto o Real Madrid. Ridicoli.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Agosto 2017)

Immobile non è scarso, ma è un attaccante da Lazio e lì deve restare


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Agosto 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Perché è a discrezione del direttore di gara, quindi con la Juve verrà utilizzata solo quando l'arbitro sarà certo di non danneggiare la Rube, a mo di contentino per i "maliziosi". Il Var è una farsa fatta così e come al solito la Juve sarà quella che ne beneficerà. Hanno già risparmiato un giallo clamoroso a Pjanic dopo 20 minuti. Fallo tattico = giallo sicuro. Poi i soliti Cuadrado e Dybala simulano a non finire.
> Li odio sti ladri.



haaaaaaaaa la Var non c'è proprio 
ci sarà nella Coppa Italia e in Serie A
non so perché nella Supercoppa Italiana non l'hanno messa..
anzi si.. per essere avvantaggiati 
ovviamente mi riferisco alla Rube


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Agosto 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Perché è a discrezione del direttore di gara, quindi con la Juve verrà utilizzata solo quando l'arbitro sarà certo di non danneggiare la Rube, a mo di contentino per i "maliziosi". Il Var è una farsa fatta così e come al solito la Juve sarà quella che ne beneficerà. Hanno già risparmiato un giallo clamoroso a Pjanic dopo 20 minuti. Fallo tattico = giallo sicuro. Poi i soliti Cuadrado e Dybala simulano a non finire.
> Li odio sti ladri.



io dico che il Var non mangia il panettone
al primo episodio simile pro Juventus la gente insorgerà, i capi degli arbitri diranno che il Var non può risolvere tutti i problemi, ne si dedurrà che il Var complica solo le cose, verrà tolto, e gli arbitri continueranno a fare i porci comodi a favore della juventus


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Agosto 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> io dico che il Var non mangia il panettone
> al primo episodio simile pro Juventus la gente insorgerà, i capi degli arbitri diranno che il Var non può risolvere tutti i problemi, ne si dedurrà che il Var complica solo le cose, verrà tolto, e gli arbitri continueranno a fare i porci comodi a favore della juventus



ma solo io penso che ci sia questa eventualità insorgerà la Fifa ? 
è la Fifa che sta mettendo cash e tempo sulla VAR 

povera Juve se mai si accendono i riflettori hahaha
p.s. ripeto la VAR non c'è qui !!! non c'è proprio 
niente VAR stasera


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Agosto 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> p.s. ripeto la VAR non c'è qui !!! non c'è proprio
> niente VAR stasera



Lo so, io parlavo di quando ci sarà


----------



## The P (13 Agosto 2017)

Comunque solo Allegri poteva giocare con mio nonno terzino destro


----------



## Raryof (13 Agosto 2017)

Goooooooooool


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Agosto 2017)

Milinkovicccccc

Edit: Ciro


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Agosto 2017)

Goooool


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Agosto 2017)

Gooooooooool


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Agosto 2017)

scarso Immobile


----------



## Raryof (13 Agosto 2017)

Ciro a me non piace ma la mette.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Agosto 2017)

Allegri metti de sciglio che cambi la partita


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Agosto 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Lo so, io parlavo di quando ci sarà



ti ho risposto 
c'è la Fifa dietro la VAR


----------



## alcyppa (13 Agosto 2017)

Godo.

Speriamo finisca così


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Agosto 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Allegri metti de sciglio che cambi la partita



Ti ha sentito


----------



## Raryof (13 Agosto 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Allegri metti de sciglio che cambi la partita



Dai dai che entra e esce il meno tonico Barza.


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Agosto 2017)

Urge spostare gli equilibri, dentro de sciglio subito


----------



## Solo (13 Agosto 2017)

Mo sogno il 3-0 con cappella di De Scempio.


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Agosto 2017)

Entra De Schifo


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Agosto 2017)

Finita. Con questi cambi ha vinto la Juventus


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2017)

Grande Lazio fino ad ora.

Rube poca roba.


----------



## Raryof (13 Agosto 2017)

De Sciglio subito cross!!!
Cross terrorizzato.


----------



## Solo (13 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Grande Lazio fino ad ora.
> 
> Rube poca roba.



Mi sa che a livello di panchina Simone >> Pippo.


----------



## Lambro (13 Agosto 2017)

che schifezza questo immobile, bleah


----------



## Anguus (13 Agosto 2017)

Che partita la Lazio..e che bravo Inzaghi.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Agosto 2017)

Solo ha scritto:


> Mi sa che a livello di panchina Simone >> Pippo.



Non ci voleva molto


----------



## markjordan (13 Agosto 2017)

ahahah
desci x bonucci
30 gol in + nel prossimo campionato


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Agosto 2017)

io dico che se prendiamo il Gallo o Aubame diventiamo primi favoriti per lo scudetto per DISTACCO, del tipo che dovremmo suicidarci per perderlo


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Agosto 2017)

Questo è l'anno buono del Napoli, vado a vedere le quote


----------



## Raryof (13 Agosto 2017)

Ecco che accorciano.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Agosto 2017)

adesso segnano su punizione


----------



## Hellscream (13 Agosto 2017)

Qua arriva il 2-1


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Agosto 2017)

Ora segna Asensio


----------



## panteganus (13 Agosto 2017)

de scempio sposta gli equilibri in campo


----------



## Raryof (13 Agosto 2017)

Quanto è scarso Parolo


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Agosto 2017)

Finita benzina al centrocampo della lazio


----------



## Raryof (13 Agosto 2017)

Questo è Immobile, prende palla e va a sbattere.


----------



## Hellscream (13 Agosto 2017)

La lazio è attesa da 20 minuti di sofferenza... non corrono più.


----------



## Kaw (13 Agosto 2017)

Ah, leggete il tweet di Aubameyang


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Agosto 2017)

grande cross di De Sci


----------



## Raryof (13 Agosto 2017)

Cross elegante di De Sciglio col sinistro ahahhah
Pjanic qui sarebbe dovuto uscire, peccato.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Agosto 2017)

Ahahahhah a palla lontana giallo


----------



## Hellscream (13 Agosto 2017)

Lo zingaro si conferma sempre tale.


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Agosto 2017)

guardalo quel cane di pjanic.....


----------



## Raryof (13 Agosto 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Ahahahhah a palla lontana giallo



Su 3 gialli ne ha preso solo 1.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Agosto 2017)

ma gli ha dato il culo Pjanic ha Massa ? 
che schifo


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Agosto 2017)

Pjanic doveva essere espulso 33 volte stasera. Sto zingaro


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Agosto 2017)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Ah, leggete il tweet di Aubameyang



Eroe


----------



## tonilovin93 (13 Agosto 2017)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Ah, leggete il tweet di Aubameyang



Ovvio che fa piacere, ma hanno giocato insieme...
E poi è raffreddato in casa, qualcosa dovrà pur fare?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Agosto 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Ovvio che fa piacere, ma hanno giocato insieme...
> E poi è raffreddato in casa, qualcosa dovrà pur fare?





28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Eroe



Che ha scritto?


----------



## Hellscream (13 Agosto 2017)

Ma la bernarda un pallone l'ha toccato?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Che ha scritto?



"Immobile on fire. Bella fraté"


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Che ha scritto?



Ciro Immobile is on fire


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Agosto 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ma la bernarda un pallone l'ha toccato?



Non vuole limitare il raggio d'azione di De Sciglio


----------



## Hellscream (13 Agosto 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non vuole limitare il raggio d'azione di De Sciglio



A beh, mi sembra giusto


----------



## Raryof (13 Agosto 2017)

'Sto Costa è una altro di quelli ubriachi che gioca solo sulla corsa e sul dribbling..


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Agosto 2017)

Bernardeschi grande giocatore


----------



## Hellscream (13 Agosto 2017)

2-1 in arrivo.


----------



## Kaw (13 Agosto 2017)

Fisicamente la Lazio è morta


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Agosto 2017)

ecco lì, finita


----------



## Hellscream (13 Agosto 2017)

Scontatissimo. Ora ALMENO la pareggiano.


----------



## markjordan (13 Agosto 2017)

bella barriera


----------



## Raryof (13 Agosto 2017)

Partita la rimonta, come sempre da calcio da fermo.


----------



## Kaw (13 Agosto 2017)

Che gol


----------



## Raryof (13 Agosto 2017)

Questo è Immobile.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Agosto 2017)

Ecco perché immobile non può giocare in una grande...


----------



## Anguus (13 Agosto 2017)

Telecronista Rai che qualsiasi giocatore di colore tocchi palla è sempre Douglas Costa..


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Agosto 2017)

+100 Milioni


----------



## Hellscream (13 Agosto 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> +100 Milioni



Ovviamente, ora vale almeno 400 milioni.


----------



## alcyppa (13 Agosto 2017)

Come hanno segnato i ladri?
Sto guardando il clasico


----------



## Raryof (13 Agosto 2017)

La Juventus sta dicendo il recupero che deve dare a Massa.


----------



## Raryof (13 Agosto 2017)

Eccolo il 2-2


----------



## markjordan (13 Agosto 2017)

ahhhhhhhhh


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Agosto 2017)

non aspettava altro Massa


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Agosto 2017)

Ahahahahahahaha eccolo


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Agosto 2017)

eccallà, finita.


----------



## Hellscream (13 Agosto 2017)

Ecco perchè non c'è il VAR.


----------



## Kaw (13 Agosto 2017)

Rigore


----------



## Anguus (13 Agosto 2017)

Rigore al 90' e la Rai che non darà un replay decente nemmeno sotto tortura


----------



## Raryof (13 Agosto 2017)

Olè nel recupero come sempre.


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Agosto 2017)

+200 milioni


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2017)

E ti pareva....


----------



## Hellscream (13 Agosto 2017)

E' inutile, in Italia sarà SEMPRE la solita storia, SEMPRE.


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Agosto 2017)

si ma che caciottari sti qua della lazio  

partita buttata nel cesso.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Agosto 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Finita. Con questi cambi ha vinto la Juventus


Lo avevo detto


----------



## Kaw (13 Agosto 2017)

Finita


----------



## Raryof (13 Agosto 2017)

Si vede che è tornato Agricola.


----------



## kYMERA (13 Agosto 2017)

Figurati se questi perdono una partita in Italia. Assurdo


----------



## Raryof (13 Agosto 2017)

Goooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Agosto 2017)

Siiiiiiiiii


----------



## Smarx10 (13 Agosto 2017)

ahhahahahahahahahahaahhahhaha


----------



## sette (13 Agosto 2017)

sìììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììì


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (13 Agosto 2017)

Giù come una pera Alex Sandro, appena sfiorato. Che schifo, in Italia non cambierà mai niente, solita storia che si ripete da 70 anni.


----------



## Anguus (13 Agosto 2017)

M u r g i a <3 De Sciglio colpisce ancora!!!!! CuoreRossonero!


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Agosto 2017)

*goooooooooool
de sciglioooooooooooooooooooooooooo*


----------



## Solo (13 Agosto 2017)

Vabbé, nei supplementari ne faranno altri due, la Lazio non si regge più in piedi.


----------



## Hellscream (13 Agosto 2017)

Godo come un maiale.


----------



## markjordan (13 Agosto 2017)

uuuuuuuuhhhhh


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Agosto 2017)

de sciglioooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Raryof (13 Agosto 2017)

De Scigliooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (13 Agosto 2017)

The Scempio ahahhahahahahahhahaha


----------



## kYMERA (13 Agosto 2017)

Grandissimo De Sciglioooooooo


----------



## fabri47 (13 Agosto 2017)

De Sciglio


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (13 Agosto 2017)

Su.ca.te ladri!!!! Siiiiiiiiiiiiii
Grazie Mattia!


----------



## Solo (13 Agosto 2017)

Ahahahahahahahaha muoio


----------



## Kaw (13 Agosto 2017)

Grande De Sciglio


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Agosto 2017)

Se sciglio ahagaggagahahga


----------



## albydigei (13 Agosto 2017)

Grazie di esistere mattia


----------



## Hellscream (13 Agosto 2017)

Gliela devono alzare in faccia a quel bimbominkia di melma.


----------



## Raryof (13 Agosto 2017)

MAi si era era vista una Juve prendere la sderenata alla fine, mai.


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Agosto 2017)

asfaltato da lukaku


----------



## Pivellino (13 Agosto 2017)

De Sciglio mio Dio come godo


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2017)

Ahahahahahhahaahah


----------



## sette (13 Agosto 2017)

Lukaku si è fumato il Desci come un cilum di quelli potenti


----------



## Hellscream (13 Agosto 2017)

Ora non si fischia fino a quando non pareggiano.


----------



## Raryof (13 Agosto 2017)

BUffon si è giocato il 3-3!!


----------



## Raryof (13 Agosto 2017)

Grazie De Sciglio!!!


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Agosto 2017)

De Sciglio MVP


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2017)

*Juve - Lazio 2-3.

La Lazio ha vinto la Supercoppa Italiana.*


----------



## markjordan (13 Agosto 2017)

poraccio
panca a vita
purtroppo


----------



## Anguus (13 Agosto 2017)

ahahahahaha per come si è lanciato direi proprio di si!!


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Agosto 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> De Sciglio MVP



Cavallo di Tr-oia mode on


----------



## alcyppa (13 Agosto 2017)

Godissimo


----------



## Hellscream (13 Agosto 2017)

Peccato che ora l'eroe della serata non vedrà più il campo, peccato davvero


----------



## Anguus (13 Agosto 2017)

Voglio la gif di Lukako che salta netto DeSciglio e chiudermi in bagno a guardarla!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Agosto 2017)

De Sciglio imbarazzante, portato a spasso da Lukaku.


----------



## Maximo (13 Agosto 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> De Sciglio MVP



Il nuovo Cafu


----------



## Pitermilanista (13 Agosto 2017)

Chissà come sta godendo il Capitano in questo momento...

Godi con noi, Leo, godi!

De Sciglio, vai a piangere da paparino, mentecatto da strapazzo.


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Agosto 2017)

un'altra coppa sollevata in faccia dagli altri 

come godo.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Agosto 2017)

sette ha scritto:


> Lukaku si è fumato il Desci come un cilum di quelli potenti




Hai vinto 

Grazie De Sciglio di esistere


----------



## markjordan (13 Agosto 2017)

pompilio piange
perche' ?


----------



## Kaw (13 Agosto 2017)

Pompilio sta piangendo 
E piangeva di gioia dopo il pareggio, ora piange per davvero...


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Agosto 2017)

De sciglio ahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Agosto 2017)

De Sciglio/Matri 2.0 la Vendetta.

Ps. Complimenti alla Lazio e sopratutto a Simone Inzagui.


----------



## Hellscream (13 Agosto 2017)

Credevano di averla rubata anche stavolta, poverini


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Agosto 2017)

Pjanic doveva essere espulso !!!
altro che il 2 a 1


----------



## Raryof (13 Agosto 2017)

Ma nessuno lo dice?
ENNESIMA finale persa.


----------



## walter 22 (13 Agosto 2017)

De Sciglio uno di noi


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (13 Agosto 2017)

La Juve non ha visto il boccio per 75 minuti comunque. Ennesima partita giocata tutti dietro e ripartenze, ma senza Bonucci non funziona.
Sono riuscito lo stesso a rubacchiare un rigore è un rosso mancato a Pjanic, ottimo. Well done AIA and FIGC, viva Eurovita, controllata da Exor e sponsor dell'associazione italiana arbitri. Quando finirà lo schifo?
Comunque ennesima finale persa.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Agosto 2017)

Mirabelli starà ringraziando il cielo in tribuna 
per aver rifilato la sola De Sciglio alla Rube


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Agosto 2017)

ahahhahahaha De Sciglio ahahahahhahaahhaha.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Agosto 2017)

Cosí è ancora più bella, illusi e inchiappettati


----------



## Kaw (13 Agosto 2017)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Il nuovo Cafu


Avevo letto erede di Daniel Alves


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Agosto 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> La Juve non ha visto il boccio per 75 minuti comunque. Ennesima partita giocata tutti dietro e ripartenze, ma senza Bonucci non funziona.



senza Bonucci sono addirittura + mediocri 
perdono palla a 2 passi dalla porta


----------



## Boomer (13 Agosto 2017)

Zio Silvio doveva comprare Dybala porcaccia *****. Gran giocatore. De Sciglio ahahahahahaha , saltato da Lukakka ahahahha


----------



## Djici (13 Agosto 2017)

La juve che becca più di 2 gol e un evento molto raro.
Qualcuno ricorda l ultima volta che è successo? Io no.


----------



## Raryof (13 Agosto 2017)

De Sciglio pensierosissimo in panchina, è una salma cristo.


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Agosto 2017)

con de sciglio abbiamo finalmente pareggiato il pacco matri. 

e in tutti e 2 i casi c'è di mezzo allegri


----------



## Konrad (13 Agosto 2017)

Ragazzi che doppio pacco abbiamo rifilato alla Juve!!!
Senza Bonucci è più fragile centralmente...con De Sciglio aprono una falla sulla fascia...ma lo avete visto com'è stato uccellato da Lukaku ?
AHAHAHAH


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Agosto 2017)

Raryof ha scritto:


> De Sciglio pensierosissimo in panchina, è una salma cristo.



Il carisma di uno spazzolino


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Agosto 2017)

Allo scivolone di De Sciglio, mi immagino Mirabelli scattare e togliersi la maglia come se avesse segnato lui


----------



## Aron (13 Agosto 2017)

Incredibile che ci sia qualcuno che ci ha pagato questo De Sciglio a quelle cifre.


----------



## Crox93 (13 Agosto 2017)

Non l'ho vista ma godo come un maiale
De Scempio ha fatto disastri?


----------



## Raryof (13 Agosto 2017)

Bonucci: 28 mln + De Sciglio.


----------



## LukeLike (13 Agosto 2017)

Ragazzi, ma che colpaccio ha fatto lo zio Mira a piazzare ai gobbi quel cesso a pedali di De Sciglio a 12 milioni? Ceh, questo era in scadenza. SCADENZA! DODICI MILIONI!


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Agosto 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Non l'ho vista ma godo come un maiale
> De Scempio ha fatto disastri?


riguardati il 2-3, il suo repertorio


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (13 Agosto 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> senza Bonucci sono addirittura + mediocri
> perdono palla a 2 passi dalla porta



Eppure tutti, giornalai, giocatori e dipendenti gobbi dicono che in difesa non è cambiato niente, tutto come prima.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Agosto 2017)

Stasera schiaffo morale per tutti quelli che dicevano che De Sciglio non è mai decisivo


----------



## Dany20 (13 Agosto 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Non l'ho vista ma godo come un maiale
> De Scempio ha fatto disastri?


Si è fatto superare in scioltezza da Lukaku che ha fatto l'assist per il 3-2 decisivo. Zero spinta, cross penosi. Il solito The Scempio.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Agosto 2017)

Andate sul profilo instagram di Matty <3


----------



## albydigei (13 Agosto 2017)

Murgia 3 a 2 è finita si può dire? Quanto godo....


----------



## ilCapitan6 (13 Agosto 2017)

Grazie Mirabelli! Doppia gioia! De Sciglio -> via dal Milan -> a punire la difesa della Juventus -> intascando 12M -> per un giocatore in scadenza! É un genio!!


----------



## rosty (13 Agosto 2017)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Tranquilli gobbi... Ora entra de sciglio e risolve tutto...



diciamo che c'hai preso..


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Agosto 2017)

Sentite quel cane di Sconcerti


----------



## Pit96 (13 Agosto 2017)

Quanto ho gioito allo scivolone di De Sciglio che ha portato al 3-2. E ce l'hanno pagato 12 milioni! Grazie Max (sia Mirabelli che Allegri )


----------



## IDRIVE (13 Agosto 2017)

Tra precampionato e stasera, sono 10 gol subiti in 5 partite. Vero che è calcio d'agosto (addirittura di luglio...) vero che a volte hanno giocato contro attacchi atomici e con qualche seconda linea, ma ho paura che l'assenza del neo-capitano del Milan lì in mezzo cominci a farsi sentire, malgrado loro continuino a fare gli gnorri per non darci soddisfazione.


----------



## Dieg (13 Agosto 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Eppure tutti, giornalai, giocatori e dipendenti gobbi dicono che in difesa non è cambiato niente, tutto come prima.



Musica.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (13 Agosto 2017)

rosty ha scritto:


> diciamo che c'hai preso..



Ahahahahah 

Sto ridendo da 10 minuti...


----------



## Konrad (13 Agosto 2017)

Comunque Marotta col suo occhietto sifulo ha seguito De Sciglio che prendeva la medaglietta...aveva la faccia di chi si è appena mangiato mezzo fegato


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Agosto 2017)

Mi sa che da domani la Juve va un terzino...


----------



## Crox93 (13 Agosto 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sentite quel cane di Sconcerti



Che ha detto quel maiale?


----------



## Solo (13 Agosto 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Eppure tutti, giornalai, giocatori e dipendenti gobbi dicono che in difesa non è cambiato niente, tutto come prima.


Meglio così. Sia ma che si accorgono che devono rinforzarla.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Agosto 2017)

insomma nel giro di 8 mesi sono più le coppe che hanno alzato in faccia alla juventus di quelle vinte da loro


----------



## Crox93 (13 Agosto 2017)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Si è fatto superare in scioltezza da Lukaku che ha fatto l'assist per il 3-2 decisivo. Zero spinta, cross penosi. Il solito The Scempio.


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Agosto 2017)

altra finalona del gordo higuain comunque eh.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (13 Agosto 2017)

Come calciatore abbiamo avuto l'inzaghi giusto, come allenatore quello sbagliato.


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Agosto 2017)

Lucas Leiva ha vinto di più in una partita che negli ultimi 10 anni con la seconda squadra di Liverpool


----------



## Solo (13 Agosto 2017)

Notevole anche Higuain comunque. Se gli diciamo che in Serie A ci sono 38 finali questo non segna più.


----------



## Hellscream (13 Agosto 2017)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> altra finalona del gordo higuain comunque eh.



Allucinante, un fantasma. Lo zero più assoluto


----------



## Hellscream (13 Agosto 2017)

Ma a Sconcerti gli passa lo stipedio il monociglio?


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (13 Agosto 2017)

Mai visti tanti milanisti inneggiare a De Sciglio comunque...


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Agosto 2017)

chi può ne faccia una gif


----------



## sacchino (13 Agosto 2017)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Mai visti tanti milanisti inneggiare a De Sciglio comunque...



Da quando gioca nella juve è il mio calciatore preferito


----------



## Solo (13 Agosto 2017)

Speriamo che Allegri abbia ancora più potere dopo questa sconfitta. Magari vanno a riprendere Mitra Matri.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Agosto 2017)

Mattia
De
Sciglio


----------



## Aron (13 Agosto 2017)

Ora vediamo se la campagna mediatica sentita per secoli:

_De Sciglio è forte quando gioca in Nazionale
De Sciglio è un patrimonio del calcio italiano
_

continuerà o all'improvviso come d'incanto iniziano a rendersi conto di quante baggiante a favore di De Sciglio sono state dette per anni.


----------



## Hellscream (13 Agosto 2017)

Ma scusate, qualcuno mi spiega questi elogi ha Dybala? Che ha fatto? 2 tiri in porta?


----------



## Mr. Canà (13 Agosto 2017)




----------



## Roten1896 (13 Agosto 2017)

hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Agosto 2017)

Ragazzi sono a New York e sento un italiano inveire contro DE SCIGLIO !!! Guardo il risultato è la GIUVE PERDE  hahahahaha sto male


----------



## Aron (13 Agosto 2017)

Ora scopriranno che De Sciglio è un nostro infiltrato


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (13 Agosto 2017)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> chi può ne faccia una gif


----------



## ilCapitan6 (13 Agosto 2017)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


>



Fantastica .gif! Grande De Scoglio!! Fai quello che sai fare meglio alla Juve, così li affossi!


----------



## IDRIVE (13 Agosto 2017)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Da quando gioca nella juve è il mio calciatore preferito


Secondo me sei in buona compagnia.


----------



## Mr. Canà (13 Agosto 2017)

Fuori Dani Alves e Bonucci, dentro De Sciglio. Ottime mosse per la difesa della Juve.

Piccolo OT, guardando i movimenti di mercato dei bianconeri, ho letto che la cessione di Romagna (un'unica stagione in B fino ad ora, 18 presenza tra Novara e Brescia) al Cagliari ha fruttato ben 7,6 milioni di euro. Non vi sembra un po' strano che il Caglairi compri un giovane (pur promettente) praticamente senza esperienza per quasi 8 milioni di euro? A volte ci siamo lamentati di operazioni simili fatte da noi (Simic, Ely, ecc.), ma vedo che la pratica continua ad essere abituale anche altrove. Fine OT


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Agosto 2017)

Forza Lazio (cit. Biglia!)


----------



## pipporo (13 Agosto 2017)




----------



## Raryof (13 Agosto 2017)

pipporo ha scritto:


>



E' vera??!?! mi sembra troppo, dai non ci credo.


----------



## pipporo (13 Agosto 2017)

l'ho trovata su fb, non lo so ..


----------



## z-Traxx (13 Agosto 2017)

La Juve vuole minimizzare la perdita di Bonucci, ma è traumatica, io se fossi juventino mi preoccuperei seriamente a giocare campionato e soprattutto champions con una difesa così, Bonucci oltre alla sicurezza che gli portava in difesa gli consentiva di ripartire immediatamente senza bisogno che un Pjanic o Khedira dovesse arretrare per impostare l'azione, visto che quelli che ci sono non san che fare con la palla fra i piedi, problema non da poco per chi ha impostato il gioco su questo sistema e nessuno riuscirà a sostituirlo di quelli prendibili.


----------



## Eflstar (13 Agosto 2017)

ilCapitan6 ha scritto:


>



Identico al gol di Asensio


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Agosto 2017)

Raryof ha scritto:


> E' vera??!?! mi sembra troppo, dai non ci credo.


no non è sua


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Agosto 2017)

La Juve ebbe un calo tremendo anche dopo la disfatta di Berlino, senza considerare che quella di Cardiff sarà molto più pesante, ma... chi può essere in grado di vincere il campionato? Il Napoli, con la stessa rosa dell'anno scorso? Noi, con una squadra intera rifatta da capo? Inter e Roma manco le considero...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Agosto 2017)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


>


De Scempio asfaltato da Lukaku


----------



## 1972 (13 Agosto 2017)

detto di de sciglio ma pure gli altri so da ride. sono andati tutti a coprire la porta lasciando soli soletti almeno 3 avversari per battere a rete facile facile....


----------



## Aragorn (13 Agosto 2017)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


>


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Agosto 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ora vediamo se la campagna mediatica sentita per secoli:
> 
> _De Sciglio è forte quando gioca in Nazionale
> De Sciglio è un patrimonio del calcio italiano
> ...



"Se va alla Juve diventa il nuovo Zambrotta"


----------



## Moffus98 (14 Agosto 2017)

De Sciglio è ufficialmente il miglior terzino della serie A


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (14 Agosto 2017)

Quando metti Barzagli terzino si puo già capire che qualcosa non va. 
In sintesi comunque vittoria della Lazio più che giusta. Mandzukic, Cuadrado e Higuain imbarazzanti, stessa cosa Dybala, che si salva solo per il bel gol. Riguardo la Lazio, bene Immobile e Milinkovic può diventare un giocatore importante.


----------



## __king george__ (14 Agosto 2017)

De Sciglio già decisivo...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Agosto 2017)

Anni e anni ad aspettare st'ameba, finalmente ora tutti capiscono con che Scempio andavamo in giro.


----------



## Mr. Canà (14 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La Juve ebbe un calo tremendo anche dopo la disfatta di Berlino, senza considerare che quella di Cardiff sarà molto più pesante, ma... chi può essere in grado di vincere il campionato? Il Napoli, con la stessa rosa dell'anno scorso? Noi, con una squadra intera rifatta da capo? Inter e Roma manco le considero...



Il Napoli lo vedo meglio delle altre francamente. Se riescono a stare concentrati e con i piedi per terra potrebbero essere la sorpresa secondo me.


----------



## Mr. Canà (14 Agosto 2017)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Anni e anni ad aspettare st'ameba, finalmente ora tutti capiscono con che Scempio andavamo in giro.


----------



## __king george__ (14 Agosto 2017)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


>



in tv non ci avevo fatto caso,ma che fa tira un pugno in terra dopo che è stato saltato?


----------



## Solo (14 Agosto 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> in tv non ci avevo fatto caso,ma che fa tira un pugno in terra dopo che è stato saltato?


Sapeva già come sarebbe finita a quel punto. 

Anni di esperienza...


----------



## James45 (14 Agosto 2017)

Grazie Mattia!
Di cuore.


----------



## sballotello (14 Agosto 2017)

anni e anni a leggere che de sciglio da loro sarebbe diventato un fenomeno..non è che vogliono pure ebete e mociolivo?


----------



## Black (14 Agosto 2017)

Grazie mattia. Speriamo di vederti titolare fisso questa stagione


----------



## Le Grand Milan (14 Agosto 2017)

"Pippa Matri the revenge of the scarsi". Il piu bel colpo del mercato non è stato Bonucci! No cari fratelli milanisti.
Rifilare un pacco come descoglio alla Juve è una cosa paranormale. Max Bud Spencer Mirabelli è un mago!


----------



## Maximo (14 Agosto 2017)

Se Allegri non rivede l'assetto tattico quest'anno ci sarà da divertirsi, 3 mezze punte + centroavanti non è sostenibile per la Juve, a differenza della scorsa stagione Mandzukic non sembra così propenso a sacrificarsi per gli altri e senza il suo appoggio nella fase di non possesso la squadra ha sempre l'uomo in meno in mezzo, ricordiamoci poi che l'anno scorso c'era un certo Dani Alves che diventava di fatto un centrocampista aggiunto, e dietro avevano Bonucci e non un Rugani qualunque. L'unica soluzione secondo me è tornare ad un centrocampo a 3, questo dopo un mercato in cui i gobbi hanno acquistato 200 esterni d'attacco


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Agosto 2017)

Questa juve è un incredibile equivoco tattico.
La lazio ha strameritato!!!


----------



## Dany20 (14 Agosto 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> in tv non ci avevo fatto caso,ma che fa tira un pugno in terra dopo che è stato saltato?


La grinta di De Sciglio.


----------



## Igniorante (14 Agosto 2017)

L'unica cosa che mi dispiace è che avrei preferito si accorgessero dell'indecenza di De Sciglio e del centrocampo scopertissimo solo a mercato chiuso


----------



## Aron (14 Agosto 2017)

Comunque con Allegri si è avverato ciò che si ipotizzava:

-impoverimento tecnico del centrocampo della Juventus
-abbassamento della qualità del gioco
-acquisto di De Sciglio (ci è voluto un po', ma alla fine l'ha fatto)

Per me se al posto di Allegri ci fosse stato Pioli non sarebbe cambiato niente a livello di risultati, avrebbero comunque ottenuto le stesse vittorie in campionato per manifesta superiorità della rosa e dell'organizzazione societaria, e in Champions avrebbero perso ugualmente.


----------



## malos (14 Agosto 2017)

Allegri è sempre stato questo un buon allenatore ma senza coraggio uno non da grande squadra, si sapeva.


----------



## ignaxio (14 Agosto 2017)

Allegri è furbo invece.. come con matri indebolisce la squadra al suo ultimo anno così al prossimo avrà un avversario in meno. ))


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Agosto 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa che mi dispiace è che avrei preferito si accorgessero dell'indecenza di De Sciglio e del centrocampo scopertissimo solo a mercato chiuso



Bhe se vogliono continuare a impostare dalla difesa 
di difensori così non ce ne sono molti 
quindi *minimo * 50 milioni li devono tirare fuori 
e il loro essere tirchi e i tempi non lunghissimi 
non rimane facile portare a termine questi affari 
anche xkè verso la fine aumentano le difficoltà

pure un regista non costa poco.. e sicuramente non punterebbero a un Torreira (x farti un nome)
ma ad un nome + altisonante.. qnd sono sempre 45/50 mln XD


----------



## The Ripper (14 Agosto 2017)

comunque dybala se la merita la 10
gran giocatore


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Agosto 2017)

quanto è quotato l'esonero di Allegri per Gennaio?


----------



## The Ripper (14 Agosto 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> quanto è quotato l'esonero di Allegri per Gennaio?



se dovessimo dar retta al calcio d'agosto, l'Inter è campione d'Italia già a novembre...


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (14 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> comunque dybala se la merita la 10
> gran giocatore


Concordo pienamente...aggiungo inoltre che con Douglas Costa hanno fatto un ottimo acquisto
Discorso a parte per De Sciglio...un bel ''pacco''


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Agosto 2017)

Il loro mercato fa chiaramente capire che giocheranno col 4-2-3-1.
Giocatori da piazzare sotto punta ne hanno in abbondanza, come centravanti sono pure ok, terzini ne hanno pure.
Con un centrale di difesa forte e un mediano forte e di rottura sono ancora loro la squadra da battere.
Barzagli e chiellini sono da rottamare.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Agosto 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> quanto è quotato l'esonero di Allegri per Gennaio?



con lo stipendio che prende credo che non corra rischi
stipendio a parte, per me ha fatto un grande errore a proseguire dopo cardiff e credo che questa sarà la sua peggior stagione alla juve


----------



## neversayconte (14 Agosto 2017)

Keita ha giocato?


----------



## sacchino (14 Agosto 2017)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Keita ha giocato?



Si cioè no, non convocato, non giocando è come se avesse giocato contro la Juve


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Agosto 2017)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


>



rotfl, fantastica


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Agosto 2017)

momento top dalla curva bianconera hahaha


----------

